# Arnold Schwarzenegger and Hulk Hogan



## Arnold (Mar 25, 2014)

http://youtu.be/KetT9XdG5uI


----------



## Zaphod (Mar 25, 2014)

Awesome stuff!


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 25, 2014)

that was so shite


----------



## murf23 (Mar 25, 2014)

LMFAO ... Gotta love Arnold and the Hulkster . LIVING THE DREAM lol


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 25, 2014)

arnie is aging...


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 26, 2014)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> arnie is aging...



He shoulda followed Stallone lead and do a life long GH abuser


----------



## Swfl (Mar 26, 2014)

Old washed up un jerked fake ass actors.  And we call them roll models WTF. I got my wrestling fix for the next 5-10years.  thanks for sharing


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 26, 2014)

Lol!


----------



## MiniHulk (Jul 10, 2017)

Arnold sure looks small.


----------



## blergs. (Jul 11, 2017)

HHAHAHA thats awesome!


----------



## Arnold (Jul 12, 2017)

Wow, this dude is bumping 3+ year old threads. LMAO


----------

